# Shelters, Hideouts, Obersvation Posts & Co



## JohnWL (Nov 10, 2019)

Hello everyone! 

I am looking for interesting pictures of Shelters, Hideouts, RECCE Observation Posts or other variants of Places where hide, sleep, live or observe in the field while using camouflage. 

Thanks to everyone for posting!


----------

